# How 'bout them Detroit Tigers!



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow that was a neat finale to Game 4...

The Tigers have stepped up when needed...you gotta give them that..










Just three years removed from a 119-loss season, the Detroit Tigers are returning to the World Series for the first time in 22 years thanks to Magglio Ordonez's three-run homer with two outs in the the bottom of the ninth inning in Game 4


----------



## ccorces1 (Oct 17, 2006)

really hoping to see a tigers/cards series, would be fun to watch!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I hope baseball strikes and the season is cancelled.


----------

